# YS624?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm looking at a YS624 in pretty good condition. Guy is asking 300. How is parts availability in states? Tracks available if they should need replacement? Should I pull the trigger?
Thanks


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

In my experience finding parts is challenging. Tracks are discontinued. However these snowblowers are really tough and perform excellently. I would buy at $300 and recently spent more than that to fit Honda tracks just to keep mine YS624 operational.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Parts are hard to come by, at worst you can part it out to someone desperate.

Attached is a picture of my 23 year old YS624T. I am asking $1000, its in very good condition. That one looks like its been used hard though the mechanics could be good. Mine has shown no signs of ops drop off. Never even had to replace a belt though I have the spares. Auger pins are easily had.


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

I'd pull the trigger, looks in decent shape. Some parts can be had at boats.net I think.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

You can always take a vacation trip to Japan for parts!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Not bad but the augers are worn at least 30%, good ones usually have decent serrations.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

vangasman said:


> I'd pull the trigger, looks in decent shape. Some parts can be had at boats.net I think.


That's a steal if you paid US$300.00 or less and everything works. Congrats ! 
Up here in the Great White North, a similar machine from that period '89 to the 90's will be CDN$1200. -1500. Dealers here are selling new 624's for CDN$3500.00 ( granted it's got hydrostatic tranny, electric chute drive and variable auger height adjustment etc. ). Your machine is at least a 1989 or younger ( recognized by the plastic gas tank which replaced a steel one starting in 1989). I bought a 1989 YS624TEN and it is still going strong after 33 years. These machines are reliable and build tough. I am on my third auger belt ( 2021 ), replaced the three bearings @ auger and impeller assembly ( 2020 ) as a PM move. These were the only replacements in 33 years of operation. Yes, tracks are like hen's teeth even up here in Canada. I recently broke the left track and repaired it as per the pics and so far this winter it had held. There are threads from other Yamaha owners who had repaired their tracks in similar fashion, hence do not despair if a track should bite the dust. I had also came across a thread that claimed tracks from Honda's HS624 will fit when paired with a Honda drive cog wheel of same machine.
Give your machine proper care, grease /oil moving parts before putting it away for the summer and it will reward you with many years of trouble free service. Happy blowing.


----------

